# Pickle juice



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2014)

PICKLE JUICE .. Who Knew !! Glad I Do Now .. As kids we were told not to drink it .. LOL

 Post-Workout Drink:
 Forget coconut water. Athletes swear by pickle juice's scientifically  proven benefits to exercise recovery. In one 2010 study, pickle juice  halted post-workout muscle cramps in 85 seconds. That, plus its  electrolyte-restoring powers has even yielded Pickle Juice Sport - a  dill-flavored sports drink. But really, most athletes stick to good old  Vlasic!

 PMS Remedy:
 For those same reasons, pickle juice is  widely used as a cure for menstrual cramps. It may also prevent you  from eating four bags of potato chips in one day. Not that we ever did  that. That was a friend.

 Potato Pick-Me-Up:
 Add a heavy  splash of pickle juice to a pot of simple boiled potatoes for a  fantastic side dish. The flavors absorb so perfectly you won't want to  add salt, butter, sour cream, or anything to these taters once you're  done. Making potato salad? Skip the mayo, and toss with veggies and  pickle juice for a much healthier (and more flavorful) version.

 Pickleback Shot:
 Odds are you've seen this cocktail on a bar menu sometime in the last  couple years (lore has it they were first sold out of a London food  truck in 2011). Perhaps you scoffed or called it a fad, but the truth is  bartenders claim this to be the perfect complement to whiskey,  instantly soothing the taste buds and aftershock of a rough liquor.  Order one, and you will order five. For bonus points, follow that up  with a Pickletini.

 Hangover Cure:
 If you can stomach it on a  hangover tummy, pickle juice is a known folk remedy that actually  works. It replenishes your depleted sodium levels and helps to assist in  rehydration. In many countries, people even take a shot of pickle juice  before going out to help prevent dehydration in the first place.

 Vinegar Replacement:
 Pickle juice works in place of vinegar in salad dressing, soups, or  virtually any recipe. It is essentially vinegar on steroids.

 Heartburn Cure:
 Along with its flavor-boosting benefits, pickle juice seems to have the  same health effects as straight-up vinegar. Particularly effective as a  heartburn soother, pickle juice may also help to avoid blood-sugar  spikes if taken with a meal.

 Bloody Mary Booster:
 On the not-as-healthy-but-just-as-important  side of the spectrum, pickle juice is absolutely dynamite in a Bloody  Mary. When its hangover-killing benefits combine with a little hair of  the dog, nothing could make your Sunday morning any greater. Except  cronuts.

 Cleaning Agent:
 Food industry insiders have been  using pickle juice to clear blackened copper pans for years. It also  works well as a grill cleaner, making those charred, crusted-on bits  much easier to scrape off.

 Dill Pickle Bread:
 Make this. Make it now.

 Pickle Popsicles:
 True, you can buy these on pickleaddicts.com  (actual, real thing), but you can also just pour some of this glorious  nectar into pop molds, paper cups, or ice-cube trays and make your own  savory summer snack.

 Re-Pickler:
 Or maybe you just want  some more pickles? Empty your vegetable drawer and throw some onions,  carrots, peppers, whatever, into the jar of leftover pickle juice. Let  them sit for a few days and BOOM: new pickles!

 Meat Tenderizer & Marinade:
 Pickle juice has amazing meat-tenderizing abilities and, as a marinade,  will add a ton of flavor to your meats, without the extra cals in heavy  sauces or marinades. It works exceptionally well on chicken - some  claim a skinless breast soaked overnight in pickle juice will taste like  fried chicken when cooked, and we say that is voodoo but we're okay  with it. Try it on cuts of pork and beef, too.

 Fish Poacher:
 There is very little in this world that sounds more healthy-boring than  poached fish. But, add your pickle juice to the poaching water and you  will never look back.

 Weed Killer:
 The high vinegar and  salt content of pickle juice has made it a longtime favorite with  gardeners. Dumping it on dandelions, thistle, and virtually all common  weeds that crop up around your home. Bonus, it's pet-friendly and you  probably already have it in your fridge!

 Recipe Add-On:
 We  lost track of all the things you can add pickle juice to, but some  favorites include: BBQ sauce, hummus, chicken salad, mac 'n' cheese,  gazpacho, deviled eggs, vinaigrette, borscht, beet salad, salsa, bean  dip, sauerbraten, and meatloaf.

 Hiccup Stopper:
 We've found  little scientific evidence backing up this claim (and, frankly, we're  glad the scientists are working on other things), but many, many people  claim that the number-one cure for hiccups is a small glass of pickle  juice. Given how well this stuff works on everything else in the world,  we believe it.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

A good use for the juice left in your pickle jar, is to marinate thin onion slices in it, and use them on your hamburger.


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

like the onion idea, how long do you leave them in there? 

wondering how one goes about making pickled eggs.....used to see them in a big jar in bars all the time


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 19, 2014)

Pickle juice for muscle cramping is because Potassium chloride is used in the pickling solution..  It's kind of a no brainer..  Low potassium caused muscle cramping.. ie Charlie Horses..   My husband had used pickle juice for muscle cramps for years.  His doctor told him about it.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

Lee said:


> like the onion idea, how long do you leave them in there?
> 
> wondering how one goes about making pickled eggs.....used to see them in a big jar in bars all the time


I don't put many in the jar, enough for a few burgers, and will keep well, depending on your taste.  I remember having pickled beets, but not eggs.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Vinegar Replacement:
> Pickle juice works in place of vinegar in *salad dressing*, soups, or  virtually any recipe. It is essentially vinegar on steroids.
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting combination: a salad dressing and a weed killer!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2014)

This is so funny, last night in the absence of crackers, I was having a craving for something with a little crunch and salt and remembered I had a jar of pickles in the fridge.  I had planned to pick up another jar, today, since the one in the fridge is about empty.    I do like to tag a few sips of the juice now and again.


----------



## Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

April....as long as you're not craving ice cream along with the pickles....just sayin


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2014)

Lee said:


> April....as long as you're not craving ice cream along with the pickles....just sayin



Bwahahahahahahahahah!  Now that would be a miracle of another kind, though it is that time of season.  Actually that would be a nightmare.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2014)

And now, we are proud to bring you----More pickle news that you really don't give a damn about.


----------



## Prairie dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the interesting post Ken..I make my own pickles.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2014)

Isn't there an awful lot of sodium in picKle juice?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2014)

I got something just for you pickle lovers.


----------

